# Compatibility between Champ-triple, Mirage and Veloce



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

In order to ride on the mountains surrounding my home town, I want to convert my gruppo -- presently 90% Mirage 9-s and 10% Veloce (shifters and rear derailleur) -- to Champ-triple. It's clear I need to replace the crankset and both derailleurs. My questions are: 
1) Is the Mirage bottom bracket and chain compatibles with the Champ-triple crankset? 

2) I was told my Veloce-9 shifters are compatible, are they really?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I assume that your drivetrain is all 9 speed?

Current Campy triple cranks require a 111mm spindle length for bikes with 28.6mm seat tubes and 115.5mm for bike with larger STs. You'll need a new BB unless the bike has a 28.6mm ST.

Finding a 9 speed triple FD might be tough. All new parts are 10 speed.

You didn't mention the model year of you 9 speed shifters, but it can make a difference in what works with them. Campy made a change to the actuation ratio on the RD and the cable pull at some point after 9 speed was first introduced in 1997. If your RD has a B screw in the traditional location, it is the older model. Finding a medium cage RD that is old enough to work with the old shifters might be tough.

http://branfordbike.com/page.cfm?pageid=62


----------



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, the drivetrain is 9 speed. The frame is an old Specialized Allez Comp's (early 90s, so it seems), so I think it has 28,6 ST. I'll measure again. 

I'm the 3rd owner, and there were many upgrades along its "career". When I bought it. it came with Veloce 9-speed shifters and rear derailleur, but the previous owner made a salad of cassette, front derailleur, BB. That's why I upgraded a couple of months ago for Mirage BB, hubs, cassete and crankset. Even though Mirage groups have been discontinued, it wasn't worth to spend a lot on an old set-up.

I can't trace the Veloce component's year, so I'll check the B screw you've mentioned. However, I think they're post-1997. Also, Campagnolo recommends using the long cage RD with the Champ-triple set. I wonder if do that just to cash in; if other RD would work

BTW, I've already found the cranks and both derailleurs in US bike shops on the web.


----------



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

I checked my Veloce RD and the seat tube OD. The former doesn't have the B screw of the pre-2001 models, hence it's presumably a post-2001 model.

Curiously the ST overall diameter is 29.5mm, measured with a caliper. What gives?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

A long cage RD is only needed with a triple and a 13-29 cassette. Any other triple setup only needs a medium cage.

I ran Campy triples for years, but never used a Campy crank because I don't like the 52/42/30 or 50/4030 chainrings. I used FSA cranks with 53/39/30 or 53/39/28 chainrings.


----------



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

C-40 said:


> never used a Campy crank because I don't like the 52/42/30 or 50/4030 chainrings. I used FSA cranks with 53/39/30 or 53/39/28 chainrings.


Now that you've mentioned, I wasn't very comfortable with the Campy cranks options either exactly for the same reason, but was still under the "don't mix campy with other brands" spell. My cassette is 12/25, so the 53/39/28 would be a better combination for steeper climbs. Now that you planted the flea behind my ear, like we say here in Brazil, I wonder if I should forget about the Campy triple set altogether, and use, i.e. FSA crank like you've mentioned. How about the FD?

Thanks for the valuable input.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Fd*

I always used a Campy triple FD. The group level makes no difference.


----------

